# GTR32 Service manual



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

I found a site that you can down load a Service manual for a GTR32 Skyline.I am not sure of how good it is yet do to the fact iam still down loadin it my self.The site is http://sami.kallio.com/skyline/gtr_32_service_manual.pdf,it is a PDF so you will need adobe reader if you do not already have it the site is http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html.Also the file is 23mb's so if you do not have high speed like myself it will take some time to down load. :cheers:


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok so it looks to be a manual used by Nissan Dealership techs.Also form what i see it only covers the RB26DETT engine also the whole car.It is 800 and something pages long. :cheers:


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Sweet... Just need to find one now that covers RB20's and 25's too


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

yea.Well i seen someone post on a differnt forum that they down loaded the Nissan FAST softwear off the net so i messaged them and as soon as i knwo the site i will post it.Form what i hear the soft wear was for dealership use and brakes down the cars in ever part with the part numers.Sound to be good for find intuerchageable parts.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well if no one can find one online and need a manual for the RB I suggest going here. Cheapest I've found thus far (in english of course)

http://www.jpnz.co.nz/xcart/customer/home.php?cat=5


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well i found a link on another forum of where to find the Nissan Fast softwear.The files are anywhere form 100 and something k's to as big as 200 plus mage's.The site is http://194.149.66.28/auto/. they are in pdf floormat :cheers:


----------

